# Where to buy finches/lovebirds etc near Cardiff?



## RobCardiff (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, just joined and really enjoying the forum.

Does anyone know of where best to buy birds in the Cardiff/South Wales area? Most likely finches or lovebirds.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Rob.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I know a lovebird breeder down there...I'll ask if it's ok to give her details out.

*PMd you...*


----------

